#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Fire Protection Manual By Tariff Advisory Committee

## lgb

Can anyone please post the link for downloading TAC guidelines for F&G detectors philosophy?

See More: Fire Protection Manual By Tariff Advisory Committee

----------


## global3t

TAC manual is attached herewith

----------


## kunal_sikarwar

i am looking for *Fire Protection Manual by TAC*
if anyone can share it
then mail it to kunal_sikarwar@yahoo.co.in

----------


## nobelr

Hi Global3t:

Attach file don't works!! please upload again please

Best Regards

----------


## nobelr

Hi Global3t:

Attach file don't works!! please upload again please

Best Regards

----------


## moonragi

Attchd file is not getting downloaded

----------


## viskzsenior

Fire Protection Systems: Inspection, Test & Maintenance Manual??

----------


## viskzsenior

is it possible to upload Fire Protection Systems: Inspection, Test & Maintenance Manual??

----------


## abu_mech05

Can any please send the TAC manual of Fire protection system in my mail jafor.a@balmerlawrie.com

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here you go...

----------


## prashantdhakate

thanks

----------


## panos

> Here you go...



Thank you !!!!

----------


## ASG

Thanks

See More: Fire Protection Manual By Tariff Advisory Committee

----------


## ASG

ThanQ

----------


## navinmeshram

the link is not working

----------


## tf13307052

Thanks a lot Marthy

----------


## windrider87

Thanks.

----------


## Tusha

Can someone upload this again. The link is not working.

----------

